# northwest georgia duck hunting



## NorthGeorgiaWaterfowl

i am new to duck hunting and just wanted to see if anyone is near me with hunting tips and locations have a layout blind, 2 canoes, calls, and decoys. by the way this is for the upcoming season


----------



## GUNNERX2

For a 1st post, you might not want to ask for someone's hunting spots.
Welcome to the fudge.


----------



## NorthGeorgiaWaterfowl

GUNNERX2 said:


> For a 1st post, you might not want to ask for someone's hunting spots.
> Welcome to the fudge.


thanks


----------



## cholt

Might as well come over to Alabama and blow your duck call as loud as you can all morning like the rest of y’all do on a primary diver hunting lake. Lol no really you have some good areas on the head of Weiss lake I used to hunt a lot of farm land around Rome Ga. where my parents live and would do pretty well. You just gonna have to get out there and figure the backwater swamps out.


----------



## NorthGeorgiaWaterfowl

cholt said:


> Might as well come over to Alabama and blow your duck call as loud as you can all morning like the rest of y’all do on a primary diver hunting lake. Lol no really you have some good areas on the head of Weiss lake I used to hunt a lot of farm land around Rome Ga. where my parents live and would do pretty well. You just gonna have to get out there and figure the backwater swamps out.


thanks do you have any land owner info for that are hope its not to much to ask


----------



## cholt

Well not sure what area you are from but I hunt with Tim Burkhalter Floyd co sheriff and his family owns land on Weiss in Al. He also has a huge farm that he has permission to hunt on the edge of the coosa west of Rome. If I was gonna hunt over there I know theirs some back water from Weiss that’s in Ga I would try to get in there you just have to hunt out of boat because it’s owned by southern co. They consider it trespassing when you are out of boat with a gun now you can put decoys out and retrieve birds no problem just don’t get caught with boat touching bottom or hunting outside of boat. I my self would hunt Weiss I grew up hunting there along the Ga border and have kill all different kind of ducks a lot of teal and two bands from that lake so far would love to get back up there and hunt and my advice to you about guntersville lake is don’t hunt the bank I have around 8 dozen diver decoys and I make a raft on the hump out there.


----------



## NorthGeorgiaWaterfowl

thanks i am from bartow county and last season was my first year duck and goose hunting and i really like it maybe we can hunt weiss togethe rsometimes


----------



## cholt

Sure I used to have access to about 200 acres of private land until one of the owners sons got pissed cause I was killing more birds than him and his buddy’s so it’s a no-go now but theirs some public land that holds plenty of birds up that way


----------



## NorthGeorgiaWaterfowl

ducks unlimited did a wetland restoration project on a wma close to me a few years back


----------



## cholt

I would go check it out may be a decent spot to hunt


----------



## widgeon

Allatoona is not bad for divers late in the season if you're willing to work a little. same with most of the COE lakes. Find yourself a good beaver pond for woodies early.


----------



## Lovetogun

cholt said:


> Might as well come over to Alabama and blow your duck call as loud as you can all morning like the rest of y’all do on a primary diver hunting lake. Lol no really you have some good areas on the head of Weiss lake I used to hunt a lot of farm land around Rome Ga. where my parents live and would do pretty well. You just gonna have to get out there and figure the backwater swamps out.


My grandparents were from Rome, Ga. ....small world


----------



## cholt

Rome is a beautiful city with a lot of history and some hush hush duck hunting on the coosa


----------



## cholt

Lovetogun you still in Ga


----------



## Lovetogun

cholt said:


> Lovetogun you still in Ga


I'm in Tennessee. Grew up in Fairhope,Al. but the grandparents met and married in Rome. Been a long, long time since I've been there. Used to go visit the great grand folks when I was a kid, 35 years ago or so, never done any hunting in Georgia


----------



## NorthGeorgiaWaterfowl

cholt said:


> Lovetogun you still in Ga


i am


----------



## NorthGeorgiaWaterfowl

close to cartersville


----------



## cholt

Parents live in lindale just south of Rome


----------



## widgeon

Well did you do any good?


----------

